

Python Module of the Week - alifaziz
http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/contents.html

======
DirtyPowder
I am new to python but just a few of the articles I have gone through on this
site were comprehensive and invaluable. This is definitely on of my new tools
to help me learn and understand the standard library.

